
Invention by a British student could save millions of lives across the world - satysin
http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/article/37306334/this-invention-by-a-british-student-could-save-millions-of-lives-across-the-world
======
satysin
I apologise for the rather crap title but in keeping with HN policy I kept it
as close to the article title as possible (shortened only due to 80 character
HN title limit).

Personally I would have used something like - "British students' patent-free
mini-fridge could save millions of lives".

------
msie
That's cool. I was afraid it was another method of purifying water.

------
simonpure
tl;dr

 _The device maintains a steady two to eight degrees for 30 days. It works by
heating ammonia and water to create ammonia vapours, which are then released
into its main chamber when cooling is needed._

